# Skate Banana vs. Attack Banana



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello I've narrowed my search for my first board down to these 2 Lib Tech Boards. The Skate Banana and the Attack Banana. I'm leaning to getting the Attack Banana right now because I like the idea of the Rocker+Camber idea and reviews say its better than the SB in the Powder. Once I have chosen what board to get and actually get it i'll be starting off just riding groomers and a little park but when I get used to the board and feel comfortable on it I plan on hitting the park full on. 

My school teacher is a huge powder rider and half the class rides or ski's so the class is thinking about going to Nelson B.C. for some powder skiing sometime, so thats why I want to be able to ride powder. And since I live near 5 medium to large sized mountains within 2 hours drive and 2 of the mountains having regular powder days I'll be hitting some powder. 

I live in Vancouver B.C. so my snow will be fake, ice, slush, hard packed powder and light West coast powder. I'm 16 years old, 120lbs and 6' tall and very skinny. I have a shoe size of 11 but my shoes have a 1/2'' to 1'' of space between toes and tip of shoe so I'll probably be getting a 10 - 10.5 Boot size. I haven't looked into boots yet but will be soon.

I probably won't be riding the board much this season so the main bulk of my riding will start next season so I'm probably going to get a 156 sized board. at my local shop they say I should be riding a 154 but since I will probably grow in the offseason I don't want to have a small board next season. My bro is 18 and 6' 5" so I probably will grow a few more inches. 

So my main question is What board is better for my style of riding, the Skate Banana or Attack Banana.

If you want more info i'll do my best to answer it.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, its hard to say really. I have a banana and I feel it is an awesome board in powder and I really got to my next level getting it and riding it. I haven't ridden the attack banana so I really can't say because I really don't know. My bros Travis Rice is a normal camber board and its pretty cool as well. It is not as "loose" as the skate banana.

If you can, try them both out. If in doubt, all I can say is the banana is an awesome board. But then again, the C2 tech sound really great as well. Hehe, I'm no big help really huh?


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not that suprised that you or many people haven't ridden the Attack Banana as its a late release this year but the ino on the skate banana just makes me believe that the SB is a good board.

The guys at my local shop say the only difference between the Attack banana and Skate banana is that the AB has the rocker/camber combo and the ec2 technology.


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

The 'Attack' seems more all mountainish than the skate. You can't go wrong with hybrid camber in my opinion. I just got a NS Revolver/Evo and the 'Attack' appears to be compariable to that(at least on paper). I'd go for the 'Attack', as it will be more versatile.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The weird thing about the attack banana is that it gets the extruded TNT base where the SB gets the Sintered base. It's almost like the Attack is a TRS in disguise.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I am pretty sure the AB is Sintered and not Extruded.

And Rocker/Camber combos, as in this E2 tech, is legit.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

john doe said:


> The weird thing about the attack banana is that it gets the extruded TNT base where the SB gets the Sintered base. It's almost like the Attack is a TRS in disguise.


It might just be...what does elliptical camber even mean? It all sounds like marketing BS to me. I'd be curious to see how EC2 differs from C2 on a side by side profile comparison.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the AB does have an extruded base, all libs with detailed multicolored base graphics require the use of the clear TNT extruded base as the graphics are a separate layer under the base. I have been happy with the performance of my TNT extruded base on my snow mullet. the change to Ec2 compared to c2 is because of the patent dispute between neversummer and mervin. Neversummers camber in the RC is radial where then Ec2 starts with a sharper radius and then mellows out.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

My understanding is that instead of it being symmetrical camber from the bindings out it is asymmetrical. The camber is more positive towards the bindings and less pronounced as you move towards the tail. Translation: More powerful and stable ollie power (think really loading the tail) and level float in powder. The positive camber in C2 with (after the board floats and levels out) will start to push the nose back down...creating that bouncing effect. Remember having to get way back on your camber board in pow? The mellow E2 camber will help the board stay planed on the snow and maintain speed (unlike rocker in the tail).

Is it marketing? Maybe. Haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

walove said:


> the change to Ec2 compared to c2 is because of the patent dispute between neversummer and mervin. Neversummers camber in the RC is radial where then Ec2 starts with a sharper radius and then mellows out.


What other lash back do you think there will be? I was with Kevin Addy from Flow when the patent hit...I will just say it was a little intense. I wonder what other brands are going to work around it...or just pay NS?


----------



## BoardInsiders (Jan 10, 2011)

*Skate Banana vs Attack Banana vs Magic video*

I saw that you guys were debating this on specs.
We put this video together to tell you how they ride.

YouTube - Lib Tech Skate Banana vs Banana Magic vs Attack Banana snowboard reviews by Board Insiders


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

nice day at Stevens! Tye Mill!!


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that's funny, After posting this thread I once again looked on youtube for vids about the Attack Banana and saw that exact vid. I was going to post on here but i guess I forgot to but still it sounds like a great review and just further inhances my choice of board.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey I've done lots of research and running around to local shops and here is what I'm going to get when I have enough money

Lib Tech Attack Banana 153
Rome Targa Black/Acid Large
Burton Ruler 9.5

The only thing i'm still nervous about is, is a 153 board to small for me? I'm 6ft but only 120 pounds which makes me really skinny. The Burton Rulers i'll be getting off Burtons canadian website as there 199.95 and at my shop there 249.99. Targa's I'll probably get off Dogfunk and the board will be from my local shop as I can't find anywhere cheaper online that also ships to canada.

Thanks


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

swisscosmo said:


> Hey I've done lots of research and running around to local shops and here is what I'm going to get when I have enough money
> 
> Lib Tech Attack Banana 153
> Rome Targa Black/Acid Large
> ...



No, that is a good size for you, unless you are riding powder all the time.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> No, that is a good size for you, unless you are riding powder all the time.


Ok good. I will be riding powder but not always. Mainly groomers and park until I get comfy with the board and get good in general then I'll start to learn to ride in Pow. A smaller board may make me sink more but it'll be easier to turn maybe but i won't be riding 2ft of pow though.


----------



## BoardInsiders (Jan 10, 2011)

swisscosmo said:


> Ok good. I will be riding powder but not always. Mainly groomers and park until I get comfy with the board and get good in general then I'll start to learn to ride in Pow. A smaller board may make me sink more but it'll be easier to turn maybe but i won't be riding 2ft of pow though.


I agree with Lstarrasl. It's the right size. If you're riding a super pow days just put your bindings back.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree as well. Good size for you. Just double check the stance width and make sure it accommodates yours. I would give you the specs but I'm on my phone


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

6ft, 120lbs with a 9.5 foot? How do you not tip over?

Rock that 53, you'll be fine.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> 6ft, 120lbs with a 9.5 foot? How do you not tip over?
> 
> Rock that 53, you'll be fine.


Lol I don't know. My bro is 6ft 4inch and he's around 130lbs, he does have a size 12 shoe but still people ask us always how we are so tall and skinny


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

swisscosmo said:


> Lol I don't know. My bro is 6ft 4inch and he's around 130lbs, he does have a size 12 shoe but still people ask us always how we are so tall and skinny


Jeez, you two need to hit the gym up in the summer time. But 153 is still fine for you. Happy shredding my dude. Breaking out my SB this weekend now that Killy has their rocks covered.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Bad news today, Woke up today and went to turn my 2-3 year old Macbook Pro Classic on and it wouldn't start. So my bro took into the apple store as I had mid term exams to write. I met up with my bro and he said the techs said I could either pay the $800 for a new logic-board or get a new computer in general which would cost me around $1200. Since i'm out of warranty I'd have to dish out the $800 which I don't have right now. Also when my comp was in warranty still, i had to get a new logic board (that didn't fix the problem at the time, it was my sound card that needed replacing) so I don't want to get a new logic-board and then have it not fix the problem as then i'd have wasted $800. 

So I'm now in search of a new computer which means I probably won't be able to get my snowboard until either next season or sometime in the summer So thx everyone for the help and sorry for those that were waiting for my reviews or opinion on the Attack Banana.


So for me my day, so far in rating from 1-10, as 1 being bad is around a 3


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Those sound like crappy Mac guys. You should find a repair shop that works with Macs and see what they can do.

You don't want to be spending $1200 on a new Mac if it's some silly problem like your sound card or power supply that's causing the issue.

If it doesn't turn on at all and you know it's plugged in and charging, could be the power supply. If you see the power light on, but the screen is black, could be your video card. If you see a lit screen, but nothing boots, then it could be your hard drive.

Think about that before you go diving for another expensive computer.

By the way, this is one of the reasons why I hate Macs. When you are out of warranty, you are SOL.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Those sound like crappy Mac guys. You should find a repair shop that works with Macs and see what they can do.
> 
> You don't want to be spending $1200 on a new Mac if it's some silly problem like your sound card or power supply that's causing the issue.
> 
> ...


The weird thing is the apple guy tried every possible way to start the computer with out losing my memory and it wouldn't start. The weird thing is the power light is on and the charging and screen is black but when i hit the power to start the comp you hear the hard drive starting but then it just turns off. The techs even tried starting with an external hard drive and it didn't work.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Some possible reasons that come to my mind are:

Ram issue

Power supply issue (either the supply itself, or some wiring problems)

Dead motherboard


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Some possible reasons that come to my mind are:
> 
> Ram issue
> 
> ...


Ya, I'm going to take into a certified apple retailer and repairist and see what they say.

this whole thing just pisses my off and I have a Match Exam tomorrow to worsen things.


----------

